
“Human 2.0”? Vaccine wake-up call to the world - mgleason_3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywuCRVJVDqs
======
mgleason_3
Dr. Carrie Madej, OD explains her concerns that a covid vaccine could
permanently modify humans.

Her claims include:

12:15 "Hydrogel is nanotechnology, microscopic little robots"

12:42 "It has the ability to connect with artificial intelligence. So, this
means that a human can now connect directly, gather information directly from
our bodies, and gather it and connect with your smart phone, with the cloud,
with some other smart device.

~~~
ksaj
I hadn't planned to watch the video. But with these quotes, I can't resist.

Fear of technology is a toxin all on its own. Gullibility and the alarmists'
need to prey on it is the buffer agent.

EDIT: I just watched the video. That was stunning to say the least.

Luciferase isn't the scary thing she's talking about at all - it's HOW you
_see_ the results from a PCR test. She described Moderna's vaccine in scary
terms that are actually how most vaccines are developed and how they usually
work. Except for those nano-robots. Most people on HN probably already know
about those, and realize their proposed use doesn't even make sense in this
video. Just because the guy pioneered them doesn't mean he cooks them into all
of his work. It does mean he understands DNA and RNA far better than she does.
And then you have the Bill Gates Eugenics claim. Wow.

She pretty much described, in a very scrambled way, how PCR testing is done,
and confused it with how vaccines are developed and work. I'm not convinced
she's a real doctor.

~~~
mgleason_3
The misrepresentations are jaw-dropping, and coming from someone who calls
themselves a doctor. Surprisingly, she apparently practices in McDonough, GA.

Hard to believe Youtube hasn't pulled the video given she's a doctor giving
out medical advice that's completely false.

~~~
ksaj
The medical folks in GA should pull her medical license until she learns the
difference between PCR testing and how vaccines work. Doctors are usually
expected to defer to specialists for subjects in which they are not
sufficiently trained.

I'm sure if she hadn't blocked comments, many people smarter than her would
point out the rather egregious errors. But she's clearly more bent on
spreading disinformation than getting "the truth" out there.

------
gus_massa
Ignoring if this is a good or bad idea ... this is not a vaccine, this is just
an injection. You can inject antibiotics, or vitamins, or whatever. (Moreover,
not all vaccines are injectable.)

